# Gundam Exia vs. Lancelot Albion



## Bender (Mar 29, 2009)

Gundam Exia



Pilot Setsuna F. Seiei



VS.

Lancelot Albion



Pilot Suzaku Kururugi



Battleground: Kantejima Island

Round 1:

Their normal pilot skills

Round 2:
-Setsuna has innovator abilities
-Suzaku has Geass "alive"

In a fight to the death who'd win?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2009)

What's the Exia capable of I've only watched a couple episodes on Sci-Fi.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 30, 2009)

> Round 1:
> 
> Their normal pilot skills


Setsuna has better skills. And the better mecha, he wins.



> Round 2:
> -Setsuna has innovator abilities
> -Suzaku has Geass "alive"


If Live didn't help Suzaku beat Kallen, I certainly doubt it'd be a factor against Setsuna, WITH Innovator abilities.

And Trans-Am. Albion gets mutilated.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 30, 2009)

Setsuna godstomps in every area.


----------



## dwabn (Mar 30, 2009)

yeah a gundam is much more powerful kf and setsuna is prob a better pilot. so exia stomps.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 30, 2009)

Haro in Exia could rape Lancelot Albion.


----------



## Ork (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd say that as far as machine power goes, Exia godstomps this, its got all sorts of goodies, and its just a higher perfomance, more advanced machine. That said, Without his innovator abilities, Suzaku was a better pilot, he was performing amazing acrobatic feats with an inferior machine, that I never saw setsuna attempt, even in situations where it would have saved him an arm or a leg on his gundam.


----------

